
The Long, Weird Half-Life of Trinitite - Hooke
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/trinitite-trinity-test-mineral-cultural-jewelry
======
Mithaldu
While interesting, it does not contain anything about real half-life, but is
about the way humans deal differently with the remains of a nuclear explosion.

~~~
saagarjha
The article is probably taking artistic license with the term "half life" to
refer to the unusual longevity of interest in trinitite.

------
saagarjha
Tektites
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tektite](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tektite))
are similar to trinitite, but originate from meteorite impacts instead.

